# Calculating winnings on the Grand National



## Bubbly Scot (5 Apr 2008)

We  let the kids chose a horse each to back in the grand national. we put 2.50 each way on each horse and one of them came 5th with odds of something in the region of 14-1 (Bewleys "something or other"). Bookies are paying out for fifth place.

Decided it would probably cost more in petrol to go specially to pick up the winnings but I'd love to be able to tell her what she won. Can someone calculate it for me?


----------



## ajapale (5 Apr 2008)

Hi BS and congatulations!

I had the same bet but for €5 ew on paddypower.com

this is what my docket looked like.

Selection                                 Selection Details                                 Result                                                                                           1                                 Horse Racing                                 Place                                                                                                                             AINTREE                                                                                                                             4:15 THE GRAND NATIONAL 4m 4f                                                                                                                             5th of April 2008 4:15pm                                                                                                                                                                  Win or Each Way                                                                                                                                                                                                                        1/4 places 1,2,3,4,5                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Bewleys Berry   @ 12/1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Stake and Return Details                                                                                                                                                                                           Bet placed at                                                          5th of April 2008 2:16pm                                                          Total Stake                                                          €10.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Bet Type                                                           Single (Each-Way)                                                           Tax@Tax Free                                                           0                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Number of Lines                                                           2                                                           Total Stake Due                                                           €10.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Stake per Line                                                           €5.00                                                           Freebets Redeemed                                                           €0.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Channel                                                           Internet                                                           Total Amount Paid                                                           €10.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Number of win lines                                                           1                                                           

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Number of Void Lines                                                                   0                                                                   RETURNS                                                                   €20.00




So your €2.5 ew will retun €7.50 (12/1 /4 =3/1) and your stake €2.50. €10 awaits you in the bookies.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (5 Apr 2008)

Oooohhh wow! now to decide what to spend it on. Okay, I lied, it was MY horse that came in 5th.

But then my hubby (who's never set foot in a bookies in his LIFE) was cheering on the horse that came second thinking it was his!!

Maybe we should stick to the lotto!

Thanks, ajapale, don't spend all YOUR winnings at once now, will you?


----------



## Bronte (7 Apr 2008)

OP if you took the price (14 to one) then it's one quarter of that so 3.5 by your bet of 2.5 = 8.75 plus your 2.5 back.  You lose the 2.5 win part of the bet. 
Mine fell at the canal turn but hubby had the winner, kids thought he had cracked up he was shouting so loudly at the TV, child number 1 was crying coz her horse fell at the second and she wanted to have the winner and couldn't understand why she picked the wrong one.


----------



## squitchell (7 Apr 2008)

hi, just in case you dont know paddy power refunded all losing bets for the national.  They advertised it on their doors (well my local did) if their chosen horse which was the winner 'comply or die' won they would give you your money back.  
Everyone here in my house chose a horse costing €30.  Not 1 of them came anywhere but my husband went back in with the ticket and they gave him the full €30 back.

Maybe your husband put the bet on there.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (8 Apr 2008)

Unfortunatly it wasn't Paddy Power, but our local bookie was offering to pay back your bet if your horse came second to the favourite. Which none of them did.

Bronte, my husband was the same!!! shouting and dancing, dogs barking, kids yelling. The celebration when his came second!!....and then the results came up naming a different horse!


----------



## gillarosa (8 Apr 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Unfortunatly it wasn't Paddy Power, but our local bookie was offering to pay back your bet if your horse came second to the favourite. Which none of them did.
> 
> Bronte, my husband was the same!!! shouting and dancing, dogs barking, kids yelling. The celebration when his came second!!....and then the results came up naming a different horse!


Why? was it not King John's Castle after all?


----------



## Aoileen (8 Apr 2008)

squitchell said:


> hi, just in case you dont know paddy power refunded all losing bets for the national. They advertised it on their doors (well my local did) if their chosen horse which was the winner 'comply or die' won they would give you your money back.
> 
> I had bet online with Paddy Power and checked my account balance after reading this post.  As I hadn't been refunded my losing bets on the Grand National, I emailed Paddy Power Customer Support.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest120 (8 Apr 2008)

squitchell said:


> This doesn't seem fair!  Surely its all Paddy Power??


It's entirely fair.

Different Paddy Powers have different promotions. 

My local shop pay evens on 4/5, 5/6, 9/10 & 10/11, some shops don't and it's also not available online for example.

The offers differ due to the location of the bookies, how they are competing with other local bookies and various other main stream marketing notions.


----------



## Peeete (8 Apr 2008)

They are entitled to have different offers in any way they choose - as long as they are upfront about it. For example - just because one shop in a chain of shops is giving a discount on a product, doesn't mean that all shops have to give the same discount.


----------



## Guest120 (8 Apr 2008)

gillarosa said:


> Why? was it not King John's Castle after all?



Probably should have read



Bubbly Scot said:


> Unfortunatly it wasn't Paddy Power, but our local bookie was offering to pay back your bet if your horse came second to the favourite. Which none of *OURS *did.


----------



## Peeete (8 Apr 2008)

Same as Bluetronic - was typing while he was posting!!


----------



## gillarosa (8 Apr 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> Probably should have read


 
I read all of it thanks! but like the poster the second to Paddy Power's favourite thing was irrelevant, as they hadn't placed the bet there nor had I. I had however an each way on King John's Castle which I haven't collected yet and I thought (maybe incorrectly) that he came in 2nd.


----------

